# معلومات عن كوكب المريخ



## cuteledia (11 يونيو 2008)

*المريخ هو الكوكب الرابع في النظام الشمسي، وسمّي بهذا الإسم تيمّناً بإله الحرب الروماني. مساحته تقدّر بربع مساحة الأرض. له قمران، يسمّى الأول فوبوس والثاني ديموس ويمتاز كوكب المريخ بلونه الأحمر بسبب كثرة الحديد فيه. يعتقد العلماء ان كوكب المريخ كان يحتوي على الماء قبل 4 مليارات سنة، والذي يجعل فرضية وجود حياة عليه فرضية عاليةً

مميزات الكوكب
لطالما جذب كوكب المريخ الناس بلونه الأحمر وألهب الخيال بما يتحلّى به هذا الكوكب من غموض. مقارنة بكوكب الأرض، فللمريخ ربع مساحة سطح الأرض وبكتلة تعادل عُشر كتلة الأرض. هواء المريخ لا يتمتع بنفس كثافة هواء الأرض إذ يبلغ الضغط الجوي على سطح المريخ 0.75% من معدّل الضغط الجوي على الأرض، لذى، نرى ان المجسّات الآلية التي قامت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية بإرسالها لكوكب المريخ، تُغلّف بكُرةِ هوائية لإمتصاص الصدمة عند الإرتطام بسطح كوكب المريخ ولا يستعمل الباراشوت للتقليل من سرعة هبوط المجسّات لإنعدام الهواء. يتكون هواء المريخ من 95% أوّل اكسيد الكربون، 3% نيتروجين، 1.6% ارجون، وجزء بسيط من الاكسجين والماء. في العام 2000، توصّل الباحثون لنتائج توحي بوجود حياة على كوكب المريخ بعد معاينة قطع من الشهب المتساقطة على الأرض والتي أتت من كوكب المريخ، واستدلّ الباحثون على هذه الحقيقة بوجود أحافير مجهرية في الشهب المتساقطة. تبقى الفرضية آنفة الذكر مثاراً للجدل دون التوصل الى نتيجة أكيدة بوجود حياة في الماضي على كوكب المريخ

طبوغرافية المريخ
طبوغرافية كوكب المريخ مذهلة، ففي حين يتكون الجزء الشمالي من الكوكب من سهول الحمم البركانية، نجد ان الجزء الجنوبي من كوكب المريخ يتمتّع بمرتفعات شاهقة ويبدو على المرتفعات اثار النيازك والشّهب التي ارتطمت على تلك المرتفعات. يغطي سهول كوكب المريخ الغبار والرمل الغني باكسيد الحديد ذو اللون الأحمر، وكان الناس على الأرض يعتقدون ان تلك السهول هي مناطق سكن اهل المريخ، كما كان الإعتقاد السائد ان المناطق المظلمة على سطح الكوكب هي بحار محيطات. تغطّي سفوح الجبال عل الكوكب طبقة من الجليد، ويحتوي جليد سفوح الجبال على الماء وغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون المتجمّد. تجدر الإشارة أن اعلى قمّة جبلية في النظام الشمسي هي قمّة جبل "اوليمبوس" والتي يصل إرتفاعها الى 27 كم. أمّا بالنسبة للأخاديد، فيمتاز الكوكب الأحمر بوجود أكبر أخدود في النظام الشمسي، ويمتد الأخدود "جرح المريخ" الى مسافة 4000 كم، وبعمق يصل الى 7 كم.

أقمار المريخ
يدور كل من القمر "فوبوس" والقمر "ديموس" دورانهما حول الكوكب الأحمر، وخلال فترة الدوران، تقوم نفس الجهة من القمر بمقايلة الكوكب الأحمر تماما كدوران القمر لكوكب الأرض تعرّض نفس الجانب للقمر من مقابلة كوكب الأرض. وبما ان القمر فوبوس يقوم بدورانه حول المريخ اسرع من دوران المريخ حول نفسه، فنجد ان قطر دوران القمر فوبوس حول المريخ يتناقص يوماً بعد يوم الى ان نصل الى النتيجة الحتمة والداعية بارتطام القمر فوبوس بكوكب المريخ. امّا بالنسبة للقمر ديموس، ولبعده عن الكوكب الأحمر، فنجد ان قطر مدار الكوكب آخذ بالزيادة. تم غكتشاف أقمار المريخ في العام 1877 على يد "آساف هول" وتمّت تسميتهم بأسمائهم تيمّناً بأبناء الإله اليوناني "آريس".

تمّ إرسال ما يقرب من 12 مركبة فضائية للكوكب الأحمر من قِبل الولايات المتحدة، الإتّحاد السوفييتي، اوروبا، واليابان. قرابة ثلثين المركبات الفضائية فشلت في مهمّتها أما على الأرض، او خلال رحلتها او خلال هبوطها على سطح الكوكب الأحمر. من أنجح المحاولات الى كوكب المريخ تلك التي سمّيت بـ "مارينر"، "برنامج الفيكنج"، "سورفيور"، "باثفيندر"، و "أوديسي". قامت المركبة "سورفيور" بالتقاط صور لسطح الكوكب، الأمر الذي أعطى العلماء تصوراً بوجود ماء، إمّا على السطح او تحت سطح الكوكب بقليل. وبالنسبة للمركبة "أوديسي"، فقد قامت بإرسال معلومات الى العلماء على الأرض والتي مكّنت العلماء من الإستنتاج من وجود ماء متجمّد تحت سطح الكوكب في المنطقة الواقعة عند 60 درجة جنوب القطب الجنوبي للكوكب.

إستكشاف المريخ
في العام 2003، قامت وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية بإرسال مركبة مدارية وسيارة تعمل عن طريق التحكم عن بعد، وقامت الأولى بتأكيد المعلومة المتعلقة بوجود ماء جليد وغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون المتجمد في منطقة القطب الجنوبي لكوكب المريخ. تجدر الإشارة الى ان اول من توصل الى تلك المعلمة هي وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية وان المركبة الأوروبية قامت بتأكيد المعلومة، لا غير. باءت محاولات الوكالة الأوروبية بالفشل في محاولة الإتصال بالسيارة المصاحبة للمركبة الفضائية وأعلنت الوكالة رسمياً فقدانها للسيارة الآلية في فبراير من من نفس العام. لحقت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية الرّكب بإرسالها مركبتين فضائيتين وكان فرق الوقت بين المركبة الأولى والثانية، 3 أسابيع، وتمكن السيارات الآلية الأمريكية من إرسال صور مذهلة لسطح الكوكب وقامت السيارات بإرسال معلومات الى العلماء على الأرض تفيد، بل تؤكّد على وجود الماء على سطح الكوكب الأحمر في يوم ما.​**منقول​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*

كثير من افلام الخيال العلمى تكلمت عن مخلوقات من المريخ 
طالما اخذ هذا الكوكب الاحمر حيز كبير من خيال البشر على مر السنين 
طالما اثار هذا الكوكب فضول كثير من العلماء المهتمين بالفضاء

مكونات الغلاف الجوى للمريخ :
* ثاني اكسيد الكربون: 95.32 %
            نتروجين : 2.7 %
            أرجون : 1.6 %
            أوكسجين : 0.13 %
            ماء : 0.03 %
            نيون : 0.00025 %*

*[FONT=arial,sans-serif]صورة لكوكب المريخ من تلسكوب هيل.[/FONT]*






صورة لسطح كوكب المريخ





صورة آخرى لسطح كوكب المريخ





صورة آخرى من سطح المريخ بها شظايا صخرية بركانية 





صورة آخرى لسطح المريخ





صورة من سطح المريخ (فيها شبة شوية من الصحراء بتعتنا  )





صورة لسطح المريخ الصبح !! (واضح ان لو الانسان عاش هناك معاد النوم هيبقى بدرى جداً - غالبا هنصحى ونغسل وشنا ونفطر ونستعد للنوم تانى  )






صورة للروبوت الخاص بناسا على سطح المريخ





خريطة للمريخ! (صممت بواسطة ناسا)





صورة تانية من سطح المريخ





صورة مميزة للمريخ, يتوقعون ان البقعة البيضاء هى لـماء متجمد





صورة توضح طريقة عمل الروبوت على سطح المريخ 





دى صورة مميزة جدا يقال انها لشخص متجمد او مجرد صخرة تشبه شكل الانسان لسة العلماء مش متأكدين منها 





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وميرسى ليكي cuteledia على الموضوع الجميل دا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*

*شكرا جدا على الموضوع الشامل جدا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## cuteledia (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*

*شكرا يا ExtreemFXTrader علي الاضافات الجميلة والمفيدة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك​*


----------



## cuteledia (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *شكرا جدا على الموضوع الشامل جدا
> ربنا يباركك*​



*شكرا يا قمر علي مشاركتك الجميلة وردك الاجمل
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## just member (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*

*الله الله الله على الموضوع الروعة*
*ليديا واكستريم*
*بشكرك جدا يا ليديا على موضوعك اللى فى منتهى الجمال دة والمعلومات الرائعة دى *
*واكستريم حبيبى اضافتك فى منتهى الجمال*
*موضوع رائع ومتكامل *
*بشكركم بجد*
*ربنا يباركم*


----------



## cuteledia (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الله الله الله على الموضوع الروعة*
> *ليديا واكستريم*
> *بشكرك جدا يا ليديا على موضوعك اللى فى منتهى الجمال دة والمعلومات الرائعة دى *
> *واكستريم حبيبى اضافتك فى منتهى الجمال*
> ...



*شكرا يا جوجو علي مرورك الجميل ده وردك الاجمل
وفعلا اكستريم اضاف معلومات في منتهي الروعة
نورت الموضوع يا باشا​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*

شكرا كاتيلدا
على المعلومات الجميلة
وشكرا اكستريم على اضافتك القيمة
ودمتم بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*

*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع والمعلومات المهمه وميرررسى يا أكستريم على  أمدادك للموضوع بالمعلومات والصور ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوضكم بكل الخير .​*


----------



## cuteledia (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاتيلدا
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> وشكرا اكستريم على اضافتك القيمة
> ودمتم بود​



*شكرا يا زعيمنا علي مرورك الجميل وردك الاجمل
نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## cuteledia (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عن كوكب المريخ*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع والمعلومات المهمه وميرررسى يا أكستريم على  أمدادك للموضوع بالمعلومات والصور ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوضكم بكل الخير .​*



*شكرا ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك الجميل وردك الاجمل
نورتي الموضوع يا سكر​*


----------

